
Deposing Tim Cook - fny
http://www.skatingonstilts.com/skating-on-stilts/2016/02/an-open-letter-to-tim-cook.html
======
scarface74
He has absolutely no understanding of the technical differences between
allowing the FBI and other government agencies with the proper subpoena access
to iCloud data which is not encrypted and Apple has done, with hacking a phone
and installing custom software.

~~~
payne92
I completely agree.

At what point do we get completely fed up with the increasing lack of
technical competence in the government?

